# Steam Spiel hinzufügen



## Manu89 (30. Dezember 2018)

*Steam Spiel hinzufügen*

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe heute ein Steam fremdes Spiel bei Steam hinzufügt.
jedoch möchte ich aber das wenn ich dieses spiel starte das oben in meiner Aktivitätsanzeige angezeigt wird. 
also das freunde gerade sehen was ich spiele.

wenn ich das Steam fremde spiel starte, dann erscheint nur kurz die Meldung über das Spiel aber dann verschwindet es sofort wieder, bei gekauften Steam spielen funktioniert das aber?
hat jemand ne idee was man da machen kann?


----------



## Kotor (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Steam Spiel hinzufügen*

Selbes Verhalten zB auch bei Battlefield V weil Origin das Spiel startet.

Spiele/Programme ohne "Platformlaunch" bleiben in Steam permanent angezeigt. 

kotor


----------



## Manu89 (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Steam Spiel hinzufügen*



Kotor schrieb:


> Selbes Verhalten zB auch bei Battlefield V weil Origin das Spiel startet.
> 
> Spiele/Programme ohne "Platformlaunch" bleiben in Steam permanent angezeigt.
> 
> kotor




Ja ich wollte ja auch Battlefield V was ich über Origin gekauft habe bei Steam hinzufügen . nur das ich es gerade spiele wird nur kurz im Steam angezeigt.


----------

